# Honda HS621 won't throw snow



## Captain Crud (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I received this Honda HS621 from my father. It's been around quite a while but is in good shape and knowing my old man, was probably well cared for. He says that it worked great last year. 

I just put some gas in and started it up. she fired up on the first pull, no problem there. After let it warm up for a while and turning off choke it ran very nicely; constant speed, no struggling or weird behavior. I pulled the lever to engage the blades and they do spin but it doesn't seem like they are spinning fast enough. It sounds like the engine may not be revving high enough to give it the power it needs. It just runs at a low idle. He told me that he thought pulling the handle to engage the blade should also make it throttle up (not sure that's accurate or not) but it does not. The blade spins but the engine just idles along. When pushing it into the snow there is not enough power to throw the snow up the chute, it just kind of weakly burps it directly out the front of the machine.

I took the belt cover off the side and everything looks pretty normal in there. The belt looks like it's a little stretched out but nothing major. No rust in there at all; it looks clean. 

I just don't know a lot about this machine and could really use some advice if anyone has any ideas as to why it won't throw snow. I really appreciate any ideas. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the hs 621 does have a throttle lever, reach under the shroud and feel for it and make sure it is in the full position, somebody might have messed with it or it might have vibrated down to idle


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The very first thing I'd do is get a hold of a tachometer and measure the RPM on it fully warmed up spec is 3700 +/-150rmp. When I was working on my HS621 I noticed that it does have a throttle lever but it does not seem to do anything when moving it (but wouldn't hurt to make sure that it is at is "max" position).
If you need to have the choke on for a long time after start up you may likely need a carburetor clean up.
If you know that the carburetor is in good shape and it is just a matter of the engine being at too low rpm, you can adjust it at the governor (I set mine to 3850rpm).
Here is how you adjust the engine speed (thanks [email protected])

_*The HS621 shop manual says 3,700 ±150 rpm. Here's how to set it:*_


----------



## Captain Crud (Dec 12, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thank you guys for the helpful replies. I will go check on the throttle and governor settings later this afternoon when I have time. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are trying to clear the wet pile of snow that we got here in the NE area today then dont bother, the HS621 WILL not throw it. I guess the machine is happy dealing with dry snow and does not like the wet stuff. I used mine the first time the other day but was disappointed, checked the RPMS and they turned out to be just fine, tried it again today and no dice yet again; I guess its just the machine.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

my 621 blows thru end of driveway wet salty snow easy enough. I don't buy it. Maybe the belt is slipping ? I had a 621 a while back and did not use a Honda belt and it was a tiny bit big causing slippage


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> I guess the machine is happy dealing with dry snow and does not like the wet stuff.


This is NOT good news, something else might be going on, they are know to be one of the best single stage performers.
I have not used mine yet so I can not speak for my own experience, but check this video....


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> my 621 blows thru end of driveway wet salty snow easy enough. I don't buy it. Maybe the belt is slipping ? I had a 621 a while back and did not use a Honda belt and it was a tiny bit big causing slippage


You are telling me, I am the one in a pickle as I sold all my single stage snowblowers and switched to 3 HS621s and this was not a good experience. I havent used the other two yet but will soon to see if the issue is with this particular one. 

NJhonda, your posts were one of the reasons why I switched to the 621s. I'll be tightening up the belt pull (?) to see if that helps.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

JnC said:


> You are telling me, I am the one in a pickle as I sold all my single stage snowblowers and switched to 3 HS621s and this was not a good experience. I havent used the other two yet but will soon to see if the issue is with this particular one.
> 
> NJhonda, your posts were one of the reasons why I switched to the 621s. I'll be tightening up the belt pull (?) to see if that helps.


The only thing worked for me was a genuine Honda belt. .. I know, a belt is a belt. But this is what solved it for me


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had 2 621 on 2 seperate properties....
ALL the snow we get is wet and heavy. A christmas miracle if it's fluffy...

I'm OCD so both units were maintained with OE parts...

The machine is great in that the engine won't stall.
The challange is wet snow. IMO it clogs more often than not when taking the initial bite.
One must also take smaller bites subsequently to not clog it. 
It becomes somewhat of a chore to move, unclog....move some, unclog.
It won't stall when pushed hard....just clog.
Still have a 621.


----------



## hmans3 (Nov 15, 2014)

You might need new auger blades. mine last year was clogging and not working well. I changed the blades and this last snow was wet, it worked great.


----------



## Captain Crud (Dec 12, 2016)

well i finally got a chance to look at this afternoon, albeit very briefly. I was not able to find the throttle lever under the shroud that was mentioned, nor did I see it in the manual i found online. But I'm a total noob with this thing and I'm probably just being a dolt and missing something obvious. I didn't get a chance to check on the governor adjustments yet. It's been like 4 degrees and I don't have a heated garage unfortunately. maybe I'll try to work on that tomorrow. More snow forecast for the weekend :icon-shrug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This pictures were taken with the blower on "service position", you should be able to just lay on the floor and see it.
The first picture is with the throttle lever (it is right above the choke lever/cable retaining pin) at idle position, the second picture is at full speed (that is how you want it to be).


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

So I think in my haste I totally forgot to set proper tension on the tensioner spring :doh:. The spring length, when the augers are engaged, shouldnt be less than 3 cm. 

I was in Toronto over the weekend; I delivered, set up and used the 621 that I had restored for my father in law, with proper tension the machine had no problem going through 8~10 inches of dry/heavy snow.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Not familiar with the 621 - but I have a 35 and it's an early design similar. with new paddles and belt I can't say I am blown away with her performance on the wet stuff. (pun intended) Seems like the paddle slaps it and packs it before it get a chance to pick it up and throw it. On my Toro power clear, they seem to do a better job of grabbing the snow rather than pack it - I imagine the curve of the blades has something to do with that?


----------

